# New Dude



## Braindead (Aug 10, 2006)

Greetings, etc. Good day/night/morning/afternoon/evening depending on where you are.

I just found this site and can see that I'll be spending many happy hours here.

I live in a y little town in Colorado and have been a warbird nut since I can remember. I'm an avid R/C modeler and I am always looking for new resources. 

Hope all is well on your side of the fence, whereever that might be.

Braindead
(Chester Shans)
Niwot, Colorado, USA


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 10, 2006)

Hey... 

As a Mod, I will repeat the same repetitive crap I say to all the newbs; please take the time to read some older threads and get acclimated to the members, Moderators and personalities that have been here for FAR too long... Spend hours, even days reading the older stuff....

It WILL make a difference...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 10, 2006)

Braindead said:


> Greetings, etc. Good day/night/morning/afternoon/evening depending on where you are.
> 
> I just found this site and can see that I'll be spending many happy hours here.
> 
> ...


Hi braindead - I live in Lakewood. Listen to Les and enjoy....


----------



## Hunter368 (Aug 10, 2006)

Welcome BD


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 11, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 11, 2006)

Cool user name.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 11, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 11, 2006)

Hallo BD,greetings from Poland.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 11, 2006)

Where's Poland?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 11, 2006)

I think it's in Kentucky.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 11, 2006)

plan_D said:


> Where's Poland?





Nonskimmer said:


> I think it's in Kentucky.



A typical way of thinking.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## plan_D (Aug 12, 2006)

So, Poland make all the chicken!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2006)

plan_D said:


> So, Poland make all the chicken!



I understand you need a map to know where Poland is located. But I don't uderstand how you can know the near vicinity of 50 miles around only.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 13, 2006)

Eh?


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 13, 2006)

This thread has gone to hell in a handbasket...

One post wonder... Move on to the next thread...


----------

